# My CC RE and EL collection!!



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is what I have been working on for the last 3 months while smoking a hell of a lot of cigars along the way. I set out on the task to obtain 1 single of each RE and EL produced, and boy has it been a ride! I now have 44/59 Regional Edicion's produced and 24/35 Edicion Limitada's produced. I started this after recieving a few singles in a trade and was hooked, I scan about 6 forums daily and have obtained a lot of them through deals from private collectors.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet mother of god!

Impressive!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

We're not worthy 









Nice stash


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

don't see this one...



just teasing ya brad. very nice collection!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

shuckins said:


> don't see this one...
> 
> just teasing ya brad. very nice collection!


That must be one of the 15 remaining LOL...And thanks for the help along the way my friend!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ferks012 said:


> That must be one of the 15 remaining LOL...And thanks for the help along the way my friend!!


always a pleasure brad.
i got this one in a trade with a friend in england. next time i do a trade with him i'll try to get you one...


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW!! If you need help smoking them let me know!! HAHA


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> We're not worthy


+1, I think I dropped my laptop. That's an awesome collection, WTG what a goal!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good looking collection of hard to find smokes, especially the regional editions.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Seriously nice. Makes my one lonely little CC (Monte tubos) seem sad.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh man, that Por Larranaga EL looks wonderful! Have you tried one yet?


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

wow! nice collection, was gonna put some kind of catchy pic on here but couldn't figure it out..haha
well done


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for killing my self esteem 


lol

Nice collection!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm trying too Brad but you have a lot more "harder to finds" than me. *S* Nice stuff! And no, dont ask me to post them up as mine are secret stash stuff. That humi dont get opened more than 3 times a year and Tash has no idea how much I paid for some of them. LOL.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> We're not worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


party on dude's!!
great looking smokes!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Impressive... I couldn't show restraint...


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Brad, first things first .... Holy Sheet bro that is really impressive! I can tell you've honed your skills in the autograph business 

Secondly, you are now on the horns of a dilemma. What are you going to do with those babies? Let the collecton stay intact, or start smoking those beauties and bust up your work?

I think you need to start another collection, for smoking. When you've smoked those, start another. Rinse and repeat ....


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Brad, first things first .... Holy Sheet bro that is really impressive! I can tell you've honed your skills in the autograph business
> 
> Secondly, you are now on the horns of a dilemma. What are you going to do with those babies? Let the collecton stay intact, or start smoking those beauties and bust up your work?
> 
> I think you need to start another collection, for smoking. When you've smoked those, start another. Rinse and repeat ....


Honestly Steve some of these things are so hard to find or come accross that I would be afraid to light them up. I have been lucky to meet some of the people I have, that have established sources for this type of product. The other thing is each year more are added. This year there are 20+ RE and 3-4 EL coming out. So the chase goes on!!:fencing:.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

very impressive!!! but I was thinking what Rodeo said, and it's a shame if they never get to be smoked .. start collecting two of each, and the problem is solved - for a while :smoke:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nicely done, a very envious collection.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG thats awesome.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

What everyone else said.. And if you run out of room, let me know, I'll store some for ya! :evil:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I showed that photo to my humidors and they all collectively got wood and it raised the RH in every one of them to 75%. Now I have to go calm them all down.


----------



## lakeside toker (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just enjoy the hunt, search and friends I have made so far along the way.... They are also well behaved in order to avoid the all mighty "torching"!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ferks012 said:


> I just enjoy the hunt, search and friends I have made so far along the way.... They are also well behaved in order to avoid the all mighty "torching"!!


got a trade in the works which will include another of the juan lopez if he can find one.
it's got your name on it brad!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I showed that photo to my humidors and they all collectively got wood and it raised the RH in every one of them to 75%. Now I have to go calm them all down.


ROTFLMAO......Nice!:rofl:ound:


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

shuckins said:


> got a trade in the works which will include another of the juan lopez if he can find one.
> it's got your name on it brad!


That's awesome!! I am sure by then I will have errrr..... something with your name on it as well my friend!!


----------

